# Booty Touching



## Ceaser

So I first wanted to start off by telling everyone, I am a guy. I came here to get a womans point of view. I have been in various relationships where my spouse didn't mind me touching, grabbing her butt, and my ex wife didn't care at all either. Now that I'm back in dating, I see mixed reactions from me doing this. Some women seem to get really offended, and some don't care at all. I want you all to know I mean NO disrespect, and it's just something I like to do. 
So here is my question to all of you, do you mind when men touch your butt, or could you care less?
Thanks!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I am a touchy feely woman, and I LOVE it, but he has to be married to me! MY a$$ is his, I've even asked him to grope me more so - I think I grab him more , something just isn't right about that , ya know.


----------



## Ceaser

Thanks for your insight Simply Amorous, it's good to know that you prefer the man be married to you.


----------



## hotdogs

I require booty touching!


----------



## FirstYearDown

My husband loves my arse, so I get a lot slaps and groping. He will often include a growling noise. 

I voted no because I don't like _men_ touching my ass. I only appreciate my man feeling my bum.


----------



## that_girl

I like when my husband touches it, smacks it, grabs it, whatever.

But random men? No. LOL


----------



## Coffee Amore

Random men shouldn't be doing any booty touching, but my husband..no problem.


----------



## hotdogs

No I only want random men touching me, my husbands not allowed.


J/k


----------



## jennyp0305

I think touching a random person, in any way, is disrespectful. Add the fact that its THAT part of the body, I would probably punch a man if they did that. In the other hand, if your dating her, sure, why not.


----------



## lovingsummer

I've almost punched my husband more than once for coming up behind me in the store (when he's off grabbing something) and touching my butt because I thought it was a stranger.  But once I found out it was him... it was all good. I play his butt too...


----------



## bkaydezz

It is disrespectful..
Everyone is different though.
Some women like you said enjoy it and others do not.

I would feel completely disrespected if some man
walked up to me and just slapped my bum.

But my Bf is a whole other story..
Slap it baby! Slap it


----------



## chasing_rainbows

i always try to sneak up on my H in the store and vice versa.... he doesn't care if someone sees him do it since it just lets them know he's "tappin' that" (his words ) God love 'em for still wanting to grab/slap, etc. my arse after 14 years!


----------



## wiigirl

that_girl said:


> I like when my husband touches it, smacks it, grabs it, whatever.
> 
> But random men? No. LOL


Very disrespectful if a stanger does it.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rainbow12

The poll was ambiguous. I chose to imagine a stranger touching my butt. Not allowed.

But I like it when my lover grabs it at home, and sometimes when we're in public depending what the situation is. Like it wouldn't work at the office. Or when we're ordering food at a restaurant.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I've dated men who swore they were breast men...they all ended up groping and being obsessed with my butt. lol

I don't mind it at all.

I do have issues with booty slapping though.If we're not having sex,you shouldn't be slapping my butt.If we're making love,you shouldn't be trying to slap my butt.There IS a difference between making love and fvcking.


----------



## 505

I find it a little irritating when my hubby walks by and grabs my butt. Especially if my kiddos are in the same room. He says I should feel flattered that he still wants to touch it after 20 yrs together. I guess he's right. But it still kind of annoys me.


----------



## jman

505 said:


> I find it a little irritating when my hubby walks by and grabs my butt. Especially if my kiddos are in the same room. He says I should feel flattered that he still wants to touch it after 20 yrs together. I guess he's right. But it still kind of annoys me.


I think my wife feels the same way. She doesn't particularly care for my antics. I say "well I can stop" and she always says no don't do that, but i'm sure I don't always pick the most opportune times.


----------



## Jellybeans

SimplyAmorous said:


> I am a touchy feely woman, and I LOVE it, but he has to be married to me! MY a$$ is his, I've even asked him to grope me more so - I think I grab him more , something just isn't right about that , ya know.


:rofl::smthumbup::rofl::smthumbup:

This answer owns!


----------



## Kathrynthegreat

I agree, the question is a bit ambiguous. "Men" touching my butt is completely unacceptable and will have consequences. MY man touching or grabbing my butt is welcome.


----------



## honeysuckle rose

he is always grabbing my ass. It is so annoying. I guess I see it is juvenile because I see some of his non sexual behaviors as juvenile and it turns me off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HereWithoutYou

If it's my fiance of course I don't mind. Makes me feel wanted.

Randoms? Hellllllll no! lol.


----------



## Shiksa

I can't fall asleep without my husband rubbing my butt. A little slap makes for better dreams.


----------



## Just'me

i really enjoy it when my hubby touch it somy vote goes for grabbing is better


----------

